# platinum in 9ct gold?



## davewilson24 (Sep 13, 2009)

hello im just about to start a small refing job of approx 1kg of 9ct gold. is there likely to be any platinum in this gold? and if so approx how much. iv been told 0.5% up to 6% i just dont know myself and have no acces to xrf machines. any help would be great. thanks in advance.


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 14, 2009)

Unless the source was dental gold, finding platinum in gold isn't exactly commonplace, although on occasion you do find the odd platinum or palladium crown. 

Because platinum melts at such a high temperature, if it is included with gold, unless it has already been alloyed, you can usually find it when stirring the material. Given enough time, it will dissolve, but that doesn't happen quickly. It's highly unlikely you'd heat to the point of melting platinum when working with gold. The temperature spread is way too large, even when you screw up. 

What reason do you have to expect platinum? 

Harold


----------

